

Ask HN: Random Traffic Spike from Bing - Any Ideas? - kongqiu

Earlier this week, my traffic from Bing shot up over 60x what it normally is, for one day and one day only. The spike was not limited to any particular keywords or content I'd added to the site. The traffic went all over the site, and then, the next day, was back to normal. Any ideas as to what might have happened?
======
apowell
MSN.com will often include direct links to Bing searches relevant to articles
or news items. If you rank well for the linked term, then you'll see a traffic
spike. For me, the pattern has been a massive traffic spike for a single
keyword which trails off for the next twelve hours or so.

This doesn't sound like what you experienced, but perhaps it's a helpful clue.

~~~
kongqiu
That is good to know; thank you for sharing this.

The spike I saw was across many different keywords and content areas, but only
lasted one day.

